# Barcelona vs Athletic Bilbao



## yanawang (May 24, 2012)

In the previous match of Athletic de Bilbao which was played with Levante UD in the LA LIGA series on 13th may,2012. This match was won by Levante by 3 goals and Bilbao lose the match and on the other hand Barcelona played their last match with Betis in the LA LIGA series on 12th may, 2012 and this match was drawn by 2-2. Both teams made same goals in full 90 minutes match.
This season Barcelona failed to win Champions League and LA LIGA series and now they will be trying to win the COPA DEL REY Final. For match results, Highlights and Goals, stay on our blog for all informations and we will upload immediately after the match is over.

Watch Barcelona vs Athletic Bilbao Live and Free streaming at 12 BET , InCOPA DEL REY Final match will be played in between Barcelona and AthleticBilbao. The match will be held at Madrid’s Estadio Vicente Calderon Stadium and play off will starts at 04:00 AM GMT+8 on 26 May 2012. This match is played in COPA DEL REY Final series. Watch the play off live at 12 BETand also bet for your best team. Be in touch with us to get all action of this match.







Probable Starting Lineups:
Athletic Bilbao: Iraizoz – Iraola, Javi Martinez, Amorebieta, Aurtenetxe – De Marcos, Herrera, Iturraspe,  Susaeta, Llorente, Muniain.

Barcelona: Valdes – Pique, Mascherano, Adriano, Busquets – Thiago Alcantara, Xavi, Iniesta – Messi, Fabregas, Sanchez

Match Details and Timings:
Date: May 26, 2012
Time: 04:00 AM GMT+8
Venue: Estadio Vicente Calderón — Madrid


----------



## tip74 (May 24, 2012)

Injuries & suspensions
Athletic Club v Barcelona
Athletic Club: -
Barcelona: Puyol, Villa, Alves, Fontas, Abidal


----------

